# Single Speed vs Fixie vs Multiple Speed



## mkobakov (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello. Sorry if I sound like the biggest noob... but I am. I have only ridden mountain bikes and didnt really know about them either. Well I am moving to boston, selling my car and need to get a bike to commute. I will be living close to my school so I dont plan on commuting the .7 miles but what I do want is a bike i can take to my gym which is about 4 miles away. A bike I can also ride around boston, get some exercise . I have been looking at the giant seek 2 which I really like... but somebody recommended getting a single speed or fixie. I figured out the difference between the two, i think i prefer to go with a single speed, just to feel a little safer. I was looking at the trek soho s and giant bowery mashup. I also was wondering what do I lose if I got with a cheaper bike like a specialized draft or a schwinn cutter. Thanks for the help everybody.


----------



## mkobakov (Jul 13, 2009)

sorry, reason i want to think of getting a single speed/fixie is because i really dont want to deal with the maintenance on a multiple speed like seek 2.


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

check your pm's


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

SS and fixed gear bikes are all over Boston. I like SS in traffic because they are easier to stop quick - at least for me. Check out Harris Cyclery up there - that is SS/Fixie mecca.


----------



## SPECBender (Apr 2, 2009)

get one with a flipflop hub and figure out what you likes


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

SPECBender said:


> get one with a flipflop hub and figure out what you likes


... and front AND rear brakes.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Get a FG and a Front Brake.
Great ride.
Simple maintenance.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

jmlapoint said:


> Get a FG and a Front Brake.
> Great ride.
> Simple maintenance.


Ordinarily I'd agree. But if the OP is new to urban traffic, I'd recommend starting out SS with two brakes then eventually shift (if it suits him or her) to fixed. Fixed, even with a good front brake, just requires a higher level of situational awareness (pedal strikes, quick dismounts, etc.) than SS.

Maintenance need differences between my SS and fixed are minimal at worst.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*makes sense, but*



Richard said:


> Ordinarily I'd agree. But if the OP is new to urban traffic, I'd recommend starting out SS with two brakes then eventually shift (if it suits him or her) to fixed. Fixed, even with a good front brake, just requires a higher level of situational awareness (pedal strikes, quick dismounts, etc.) than SS.
> 
> Maintenance need differences between my SS and fixed are minimal at worst.


That makes sense, but then it really doesn't take that long to get used to a fixed gear. Just of couple of instances of forgetting to keep pedaling teaches you _real fast_. Could start on fixed and then just take it easy for a while, instead of weaving around in traffic and pacing city busses.


----------

